# FAQ: Resort Layout Maps for Marriott Resorts



## Dave M (Sep 26, 2007)

Links to resort layout maps for almost all Marriott timeshare resorts are located at this TUG Marriott forum link. Thanks to *dioxide45* for doing all of the work to compile the list of links!

There are also resort maps  in the TUG Resort Reviews (link at the top of every BBS page) for each of the following resorts. Find the specific resort page in the Reviews and then click on the "View All Images" link underneath the photo in the upper left corner of the page. (TUG membership is required to view the Resort Reviews.) *Note that many of these maps are not as detailed or as easy to read as the ones at the link in the first paragraph.*

The maps currently in the Resort Reviews:

Aruba Surf Club
Barony
Canyon Villas
Cypress Harbour
Desert Springs
Doral
Fairway Villas 
Grande Ocean
Grande Vista
Harbour Pointe
Horizons Orlando
Imperial Palms
Kauai Beach Club
Ko Olina
Manor Club
Maui Ocean Club
Monarch
Newport Coast
Ocean Pointe
OceanWatch 
Phuket
Royal Palms
Sabal Palms
Shadow Ridge
Sunset Pointe
SurfWatch
Waiohai 

Many of the remaining resorts, such as BeachPlace, Custom House and Heritage Club, consist of a single building. Thus, a resort map may not be available.

For some of the resorts for which we don't have maps, there are some good photos or artists' renderings in the Resort Reviews, but the resort-provided maps are still the best!


----------

